# Rules Clarification for Permanency



## grieve (Oct 15, 2007)

We are using the EOM 1.2 in our current campaign, and were curious about the permanency section of the rules. It states that you can permanancy any spell - even those cast by others - provided it has a duration of at least 10 minutes. In the details, it mentions something about not exceeding the 12-effect-per-character limit. I have not found a reference to this limit anywhere in EoM or d20.

Would anyone be able to shed some light on this 12 effect limit?

Unfortunately I don't have the manual in front of me so I cannot give you a page number.

Thanks,
Grieve


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 15, 2007)

The '12 effects per character' is in the initial portion on making magic items {I too don't have my book with me  }

Basically this is EoM's answer to the RAW magic slot system. Instead of saying you can only have 2 rings, 1 hat, etc.. you can have 12 active items or spells. The 13th item or spell applied simply does not work.

..of course, this means permanent spells of items, not temporary effects... so no dodging the bullet of a BBEG spell by maxing out items 

This opens up the idea of what magic items can be without creating a mess of accounting which item is what kind of slot.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2007)

The text PS refers to is *Magic Item Limits* on pg. 84.


----------



## grieve (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. That does clarify it for me.


----------

